# Is this thing real??



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like a giant hermit crab.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

absolutely

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coconut_crab

They were once available to the pet trade through a couple reptile suppliers in New York and California... if I recall they were in the $400-$500 range


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome thread!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Oi! That's a seriously ugly brute. I can picture a swarm of those things scrambling across the floor and attacking ...in a _video game_. I'd rather not see it in real life never mind keep one as a pet.

I suspect my Amano shrimp are as big an arthropod as I'll ever keep...maybe a Wood shrimp someday.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that is something that should be in a horror film... ticks anyone?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

That is one freaky looking beast!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That thing is awesome!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

> Reports about the size of Birgus latro vary, but most references give a body length of up to 40 cm (16 in)[3], a weight of up to 9 lb (4.1 kg), and a leg span of more than 3 ft (0.91 m) [4], with males generally being larger than females.


That one looks like it would weigh more than 9 lbs!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I want one soooo bad... O_O


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Holy Sh$%! I thought it was photoshopped. That is one ugly bug. Imagine meeting one of these guys when you climb up on a coconut tree to pick a coconut but only to find one of these huge bug at the top. Or maybe having one of these bug fall on top of you.
Brrr ... just sends chill up my spine. I wonder how it taste though ...!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I wonder how it taste though ...!


 Coconut.. crab. Mmmm.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Holy Sh$%! I thought it was photoshopped. That is one ugly bug. Imagine meeting one of these guys when you climb up on a coconut tree to pick a coconut but only to find one of these huge bug at the top. Or maybe having one of these bug fall on top of you.
> Brrr ... just sends chill up my spine. I wonder how it taste though ...!


Must be where the valve headcrabs come from


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*:O*

holy hell. that is not cool. maybe im going to stop looking for some cool blue crabs for tank....


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

"rumored to steal shiny items such as pots and silverware from houses and tents"... Imagine finding that in your tent.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

nipping at your fingers, stealing youz rings.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know if its real seems to have 2 claws hermits only have 1 claw, unless its deformed.


----------

